# World of Warcraft furry guild!



## Deneph (Jun 23, 2016)

EDIT: The guild has disbanded due to lack of people.


----------



## Buttomancer (Jun 28, 2016)

I am fairly certain I've seen that guild-tag roam around Stormwind. 
It was pretty cool to see that a furry guild popped up on Argent Dawn, despite the server being rather hateful towards furries in general.
Hope the best for you guys. I'll send a whisper if I ever catch you online.


----------



## Deneph (Jul 8, 2016)

Buttomancer said:


> I am fairly certain I've seen that guild-tag roam around Stormwind.
> It was pretty cool to see that a furry guild popped up on Argent Dawn, despite the server being rather hateful towards furries in general.
> Hope the best for you guys. I'll send a whisper if I ever catch you online.


Thanks alot man! It's sad seeing getting so much hate. But I don't really mind. It's about the community after all not the hate! c:


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 13, 2016)

I lead a guild on Dentarg-US (combined with Whisperwind-US) that while not explicitly a furry guild, ended up mostly being one anyway, as i prefer having nature/animal-centric characters to stick with the name i chose for the guild, at one point even requiring members to be Worgen, Pandaren, or Night Elves of any class, or a hunter/shaman if they were not one of the 3 other races (currently dropped that restriction due to difficulty recruiting members). It's called Order of The Beast, and is currently lacking in members, largely being 3 people and their many alts, with a few other people somewhere in the roster.


----------



## Praw (Jul 15, 2016)

Aw sweet! an actual active furry guild!
there used to be order of the claws (horde) and / paws (alliance ) and the /furchat chanel on bloodhoof but there ghost towns now...
My bt is : Hippoviv#1194


----------



## Deneph (Jul 23, 2016)

Praw said:


> Aw sweet! an actual active furry guild!
> there used to be order of the claws (horde) and / paws (alliance ) and the /furchat chanel on bloodhoof but there ghost towns now...
> My bt is : Hippoviv#1194


Added you! (Sorry for the late reply!)


----------



## Kimba13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Good to know! I may have to create a toon there just to join.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

Which guild though? Once i get my laptop fixed i'll be active again, to get ready for legion.


----------



## Kimba13 (Jul 31, 2016)

I sent a friend request to your bt. I created a Worgen Druid named Darqklaw on Argent Dawn.


----------

